# infj, infp, or isfj? helppppppp!



## ohhello (Mar 9, 2012)

i was so sure i was an infj but i just took the tests on this site and my results were different. on the 16 personality types quiz i was typed an infp and on the jungian cognitive function quiz i was typed an isfj!
HELPPPPP!!:sad:


----------



## apprehended (Sep 24, 2010)

You'll have to tell us a bit more about yourself...start with the form here: What's my type form


----------



## ohhello (Mar 9, 2012)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
i wasnt unsure, just took the tests on this site and got a different answer

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
connection with other people, happiness, peace, spirituality. i always feel so lost....

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
i was young, still in highschool, felt no pressure to know what i wanted to do with my life, i had a small group of very close friends that i connected with and lived close to, i was around people who played music and liked talking about the possibilities of life, who had the same taste in music, books, and movies, i was playing music, making art, and writing, i was experimenting with psychedelics(would never touch a hard drug), i was close with family, had alot of alone time, was physically healthy, felt freeeeeeeeee
4) What makes you feel inferior?
im not sure?

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
i always think about how my decisions will effect other people

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
yes


7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
i recently went to my dads jam party with my boyfriend and best friend. i was happy, proud to be my fathers daughter, was around lots of friends and family, smaller group of people

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
HANDS ON!

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
fairly organized, and when im not it makes me anxious and stressed out

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
all! mainly what feels right to me, and im also always looking for new information

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
by making sure everyone is doing fine, i feel others emotions more than my own...
12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
think before speaking, one on one communication
13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
like to know where i am jumping before leaping, actions ALWAYS speak louder than words
14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
go out, but had really wanted to stay out. always feel like i will miss out on something
15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
i keep to myself, like to be alone, and then explode
16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
arrogance, close minded, lazy, no direction, no passion
17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
there problems, possibilites, music, books, theories ex. the power of positive thinking, quauntum physics etc...
18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
sports, politics....
19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
i am always there for them, will always help them, good at listening, good at cheering people up. alot of people say when they first meet me i seem unaproachable which is very untrue
20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
sleeping, reading, writing, watch a movie, cuddle, go for a walk, CLEAN, maybe start a painting.... organize something


----------



## Derek Mcilvenna (Mar 19, 2012)

You defiantly sound like an N to me. N's love to talk about possibilities and I can't say i have ever met an S that enjoys talking about quantum physics (which by the way is quite enjoyable discussion). 

Your enjoyment of cleaning and being organized makes me think you are an INFJ.

The question is do you express your feelings out loud or your thoughts.

INFJ - has introverted intuition as primary function has extroverted feeling as secondary function
INFP - has introverted feeling as primary function and extoverted intuition as secondary function


----------



## apprehended (Sep 24, 2010)

See my thoughts below. I think INFJ is most likely correct for you. At least you are IxFJ based on what you described below.

Test results are sometimes inaccurate so there is no reason to doubt your type simply because you got a different answer one time. 



ohhello said:


> 1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
> i wasnt unsure, just took the tests on this site and got a different answer
> 
> 2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
> ...


----------



## ellominero18 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have the same problem. I get typed as INFP and INFJ and most of the time ENFP. What am I?

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
I'm constantly comparing current situations with the past. It automatically triggers a memory, though I'm not a judger i believe. I'm lazy as hell. The only times I become detail oriented, is when I'm under stress, like going to sleep and needing to be comfortable.

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
I want to be someone important, that's admired. It's kind of funny, but as a child I always wanted to be a superhero that guards everyone. That and I also want to have high status, especially with the girls  I'm sure that's an ISFJ trait, to want rank. However that imaginative thing and always being spaced out, is an INFP trait or ENFP

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
When I was getting good grades in school, and was fairly popular in school. The more people I speak with, the happier I feel.

4) What makes you feel inferior?
Being just 1 person out of 7 billion in the world. I want to stand out, feel needed. When I'm not, I feel useless. Also, when I Can't comprehend something or can't do something, and there's alot of things I can't do.


5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
I think about the right thing, and about others. But at the end of the day, nobody really cares about anyone but themselves, so I stopped caring. I'm not too afraid to hurt peoples feelings anymore. I can be very blunt, but mostly when I'm mad.

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
I like working with people, but I don't like people bossing me around, or taking control. However, I don't like to tell others what to do either. But since people can't understand one another, I rather work by myself sometimes, or people I really know and feel comfortable with. I like to have people include my ideas and opinions, to get the best result.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?
A time when I had alot of fun what when I was in Dominican Republic with my family. we toured around and went to resorts. Trying different food other things. Hanging out with the guys talking to girls was probably the most fun. My memory of it is really good. I can remember exciting things really well. I usually remember what I want to remember or feel is important.


8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
I'm more prone to theorize, and hands on. depending on what I'm learning. I almost never memorize, be I have a horrible short term memory. However. I do memorize big picture information. And keep it stored, like important life lessons. Above all though, I come up with my own explanations for things, and hypothesize about things. I like using my hands

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as? 
Not organized at all. My room is very messy. It bothers me from time to time, but i just distract myself from it. Only sometimes do I clean it up, and when. I try to do a fairly good job, but i'm not inclined to do so.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
I judge it on the principles, How it will be put to use, how it affects others, and If it makes sense.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being 
yourself?
Though people tend to hate me, because I come off as overly confident and aloof, I try not to hold grudges, and am always there to help or open up if they ask me. I don't like when a person is struggling or in need of help. I feel a need to go help that person, especially if they are sad. I especially like to help people that are excluded from groups, because I myself used to be excluded because most people I meet end up hating me for some reason. They get the wrong impression of me or something. But my arrogance is just a defense mechanism, because I feel like i would be judged for being the real me, because it has happened.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
I'm a bit of both. I can be very spontaneous and outgoing. Even loud. but I try to think about everything I say. For some reason, I naturally inclined to small talk with strangers, and it makes me feel uncomfortable, so I prefer group discussions.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
This one is hard. I don't know what i am. It depends on the time, my mood, everything. I do like to know where I will be leaping. I'm very enthusiastic about things though. and yes. actions speak louder than words.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do? 
I will record the show. I don't like watching too much TV anymore. Though I'm home most of the times, because I've gotten used to being hated so much and not having a large circle of acquaintances anymore, I enjoy going out, and am very enthusiastic about it. I like meeting new people and alot of action.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
When I'm stressed out, I get very angry, can't think straight. Start distracting myself. I become a perfectionist. 

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
I don't like bossy people, fake people, bullies, showoffs, and smart alec's. However I get along with goofy people, If that's naturally their personality, and nice tenderhearted people. Also humble smart people. I don't have a problem with confident people, as long as they aren't putting people down on purpose.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
I like to talk about psychology, why people do things, girls, and mysterious things, and the unknown. I am always thinking about possibilities, and the past and future. Funny thing is, I don't even know what I want to do in life. I don't know where I see myself a few years from now. I'm such a paradox. 

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life.
I don't usually pay attention to details, like designs on peoples clothes, or unimportant things that don't get me through the day. I'm never really aware of my facial expressions, I have to remind myself to smile, because I don't want people to think i'm cold.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
They perceive me as a funny outgoing super confident person with a mysterious edge, that doesn't express his feelings too much. They say I'm up in the clouds alot, not "here on earth" but overall I'm very smart, can see through people, clever, quick witted, Flirty. They wouldn't say i'm responsible. Its as if I have all the inward functions Fi,Ni,Si, and Ti, but when it comes to putting it to work, I can't be practical.

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
I'll usually have trouble deciding what I want to do. I'll probably call a few friends to come over and play a few game. then go out for a walk, or to the park, maybe discuss a few things, workout, go out to pick up a few chicks etc


----------

